# Your birthday influences your native flowers?



## Sheba (Apr 20, 2020)

Since I'm thinking about resetting, I've meant to inquire about this. 

I've read in an article that your birthmonth influences what native flowers you get. I got Cosmos on my island and they are by far my least favourite flowers, so I wondered if this birthmonth thing is really true and, if yes, if there's a list somewhere. Might as well enter a different month to avoid seeing Cosmos everywhere in case I reset. 

And yes I used the search function but only ended up with a ton of threads about hybrids, so someone just pointing me into the right direction would be awesome.

In case you guys either haven't heard about it yet or it's not proven: I entered September 23rd as my birthday (not my real birthday, just the one I always enter in games) and, as I said, got Cosmos and, as secondary flower on Island Tours, Pansies.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 20, 2020)

From my experience, you have a chance at 3 separate flowers, depending on your birthday month you put in. There were a few other topics floating around here that no doubt got bumped into the later pages. Those had a lot of information regarding this, so if you feel like digging for them, you may find more data


----------



## Sheba (Apr 20, 2020)

Mairen said:


> From my experience, you have a chance at 3 separate flowers, depending on your birthday month you put in. There were a few other topics floating around here that no doubt got bumped into the later pages. Those had a lot of information regarding this, so if you feel like digging for them, you may find more data


Dang, the search option failed me then! Sorry for the duplicate thread, I'll keep trying to find the threads then! Thanks a lot for letting me know!


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 20, 2020)

If I remember correctly, September birthdays have a chance at cosmos, lilies and mums.
If you want roses, my birth month, July, has liles, roses and cosmos.


----------



## Athros (Apr 20, 2020)

If you find it, I'm interested in this as well

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020

Oh and idk if it helps but I'm June and have lillies.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 20, 2020)

Here I think this was it.



Spoiler: From Reddit


----------



## Mairen (Apr 20, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Dang, the search option failed me then! Sorry for the duplicate thread, I'll keep trying to find the threads then! Thanks a lot for letting me know!


Oh no, no apologies needed! I wasn't trying to hint that you shouldn't make this thread because there were older ones. There's no harm at all in having these discussions ^_^ I'm actually really interested in finding out what months give what flowers. I have a birthday in June and my native is lilies. But while resetting for an island, I encountered roses a lot as well, and I think I might have seen tulips once


----------



## Sheba (Apr 20, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> If I remember correctly, September birthdays have a chance at cosmos, lilies and mums.
> If you want roses, my birth month, July, has liles, roses and cosmos.


Oh dang! You actually nailed things (my real birthday is in July lol), so seeing that the Cosmos curse is in both months is harsh. Maybe it's meant to be. I like Hyacinths and Mums the most, followed by Windflowers. Cosmos and Lilies are my least favourite ones, I'm okay with the rest.


NefariousKing said:


> Here I think this was it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: From Reddit


Thank you soooo much, that basically answers my whole question perfectly! Guess it's all down to luck then if I should reset.


Mairen said:


> Oh no, no apologies needed! I wasn't trying to hint that you shouldn't make this thread because there were older ones. There's no harm at all in having these discussions ^_^ I'm actually really interested in finding out what months give what flowers. I have a birthday in June and my native is lilies. But while resetting for an island, I encountered roses a lot as well, and I think I might have seen tulips once


Thanks for understanding, I have searched more now and found a few threads, but everything got answered here perfectly as well now.  May I ask how you checked for flowers while resetting? When I started the game, I resetted for 40 hours (and yes, am thinking of resetting again...) but never was able to see my flowers immediately because of me needing to cross the river to reach the cliffs and obviously not able to do this on day 1.


----------



## Raz (Apr 20, 2020)

I believe that's true, since in both in NL and NH my starting fruits were cherries and the starting flowers were roses.


----------



## bubblemilktea (Apr 20, 2020)

I just wanted to say that the birthday you put is my actual birthday, and I ended up getting mums. 

But looking at what I’ve seen, I feel like it is influenced by your birthday.


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 20, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Here I think this was it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: From Reddit



not sure if this is entirely accurate, my birth month is april but my native flowers were roses (sister: cosmos, occasionally lillies and mums).


----------



## Kitsuneaki (Apr 20, 2020)

June and lilies as-well.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 20, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Thanks for understanding, I have searched more now and found a few threads, but everything got answered here perfectly as well now.  May I ask how you checked for flowers while resetting? When I started the game, I resetted for 40 hours (and yes, am thinking of resetting again...) but never was able to see my flowers immediately because of me needing to cross the river to reach the cliffs and obviously not able to do this on day 1.



once I landed, I would immediately run up to the edge of the river that had a view of the cliffs and I could juuust make out what flowers were growing up there


----------



## Sheba (Apr 20, 2020)

Mairen said:


> once I landed, I would immediately run up to the edge of the river that had a view of the cliffs and I could juuust make out what flowers were growing up there


Dang, my map didn't have that option! Ah well. If I reset, I guess it'll be down to luck again, but given that I'm looking at 50+ hours of resetting anyway, flowers should not be my main problem. Still, it's nice to know that there's a chance I'll have something that isn't Cosmos, even though with my shoddy luck, it'd likely be again.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 20, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Here I think this was it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: From Reddit


My birthday month is August, and I only got mums from that list. My other flowers are hyacinths and tulips, I believe.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 20, 2020)

My birthday is on November and I got cosmos


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 20, 2020)

Lumbridge said:


> not sure if this is entirely accurate, my birth month is april but my native flowers were roses (sister: cosmos, occasionally lillies and mums).



It might actually be determine by star sign rather than the month. So your possibilities are probably that of what May has.



Hermione Granger said:


> My birthday month is August, and I only got mums from that list. My other flowers are hyacinths and tulips, I believe.



You only get one of the three. From the three possibilities, you got mums. You get a 'sister' flower that is determined by the month you started the game. The other flowers that are sold at Nook's Cranny cycle in and out depending on the season.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 20, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> It might actually be determine by star sign rather than the month. So your possibilities are probably that of what May has.
> 
> 
> 
> You only get one of the three. From the three possibilities, you got mums. You get a 'sister' flower that is determined by the month you started the game. The other flowers that are sold at Nook's Cranny cycle in and out depending on the season.


That is interesting. Thanks for sharing! :0


----------



## sdw4527 (Apr 20, 2020)

The original source is here, in case anyone's interested. In the "Availability" tab.









						ACNH Flower Research
					

Home   ACNH Flower Research <a href="https://aiterusawato.github.io/satogu/acnh/flowers/">Complete Flower Guide Website</a> Contents This spreadsheet contains my datamine of the FgFlowerHeredity table, as well as two more readable genotype tables, a breeding calculator, and my current notes about...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Apr 20, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> If I remember correctly, September birthdays have a chance at cosmos, lilies and mums.
> If you want roses, my birth month, July, has liles, roses and cosmos.



That's odd. My birth month is also July, but I have lilies, tulips and pansies.


----------



## texas toast (Apr 20, 2020)

Mine is december but I got pansies as starters.. I do have windflowers in my shops often though so maybe that was influenced


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 20, 2020)

I don't think the information is completely correct.

I have an April birthday and my native flower is pansies. I also never reset the game at the beginning, either.


----------



## CatGosCrazy (Apr 20, 2020)

This whole thread revolves around the fact Sheba doesn't like cosmos.  My favorite flower in the game... My favorite would be roses if it wasn't for the fact that they only go in your mouth.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 20, 2020)

Ehingen Guy said:


> That's odd. My birth month is also July, but I have lilies, tulips and pansies.



You only get one of the three possibilities. Like me, you got Lilies. Tulips and Pansies aren't your native flowers. One is your "sister" flower (determine by what month you started your game on. Mine is Tulips because I started in March.) and the other is one that cycles in and out depended on the season.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 20, 2020)

CatGosCrazy said:


> This whole thread revolves around the fact Sheba doesn't like cosmos.  My favorite flower in the game... My favorite would be roses if it wasn't for the fact that they only go in your mouth.



Yeah, I thought for sure they would go in your hair like the other flowers. Man, was I disappointed. : (


----------



## Campy (Apr 20, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Here I think this was it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: From Reddit


Hmm, my birthday is in November, but I got Mums as my native flower.


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 20, 2020)

I don't think it's entirely correct because I was born in May and I got roses lilies and Mums


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 20, 2020)

I put April in and got Windflowers as my native.

In my shop, there are usually tulips (sister flower) and pansies.  Very rarely do I see Hyacinths, I haven't seen anything else besides those 4


----------



## moon_child (Apr 20, 2020)

This is not true. I don’t even know where they got this idea because I have two islands with the same character whose birthday is August but have completely different native flowers.

My main island had cosmos, hyacinths, windflowers and tulips. When I made my second island, I was resetting a lot for a map I wanted and came across one with lilies, windflowers and pansies but ended up settling for an island with mums, tulips and hyacinths.

Basically, I saw all sorts of combinations using the same character with the same birthday so I don’t understand where this theory came from. The only flower I’ve never seen on an island when I was resetting for my second map were roses but I didn’t check as thoroughly because if I didn’t get the fruit I wanted, I reset immediately.


----------



## roundfrog (Apr 20, 2020)

Amissapanda said:


> I don't think the information is completely correct.
> 
> I have an April birthday and my native flower is pansies. I also never reset the game at the beginning, either.


Same situation here. Pansies, April birthday, never reset.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 23, 2020)

The picture that was posted earlier makes me think that everyone gets all of their birthday month flowers from Leif.



Spoiler: big image











Leif sold me roses as my new flower today, and I had access to the other two already.


----------



## Clock (Apr 23, 2020)

Mine is around March and I got hyacinths.


----------



## claracampanelli (Apr 23, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Here I think this was it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: From Reddit


i don't think this is accurate!
my birth month is december and i got lilies as my natives (my sisters are cosmos)


----------



## Believe (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm a December with Pansies, Tulips, and Hyacinths haha so doesnt really match up


----------



## chocopug (Apr 23, 2020)

Like a couple of other posters, I have an April birthday and got pansies.


----------



## mae. (Apr 23, 2020)

my discord & i made a little quiz for this, & we definitely found some outliers. 

you can see the results after you’ve taken the quiz https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfN3v4a6VC5ZBphPRHrI5eDy_IFo-WT-7ip8ealgyv1QY8RWw/viewform


----------

